# My second fountain pen



## TurtleTom (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm getting where I really like these things with different inks.
This one is a Cambridge in my spalted red oak I love so much.


----------



## iMattDaddy (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow, I really like that. Looks amazing!


----------



## terry q (Nov 2, 2015)

Tom that's a real beauty.  Wonderful blank.


----------



## Jontello (Nov 2, 2015)

Beautiful pen. I have fallen in love with fountain pens and don't think I will use anything else now. A lot to learn but up for the challenge.


----------



## mecompco (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice! I am also a recent convert--love the FP.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## magpens (Nov 2, 2015)

And I see you made a custom finial for the cap !! Way to go !!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Nov 2, 2015)

Quite wonderful indeed. Love the wood.


----------



## Charlie69 (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks nice!  That is some sweet looking wood and the finial looks great.


----------



## Old Bessie (Nov 3, 2015)

Any suggestions as to where we could get some of that beautiful Spalted Red Oak?  Your fountain pen is gorgeous. Great work!


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 3, 2015)

magpens said:


> And I see you made a custom finial for the cap !! Way to go !!!!



You noticed!  This pen was part of a package I bought on IAP that had several (not advertised) missing parts, this one was missing the clip bushing that held the finial.  I was happy to see it go so I could trash the tacky clip. Anyway, these things are so big no one would carry it.


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 3, 2015)

Old Bessie said:


> Any suggestions as to where we could get some of that beautiful Spalted Red Oak?  Your fountain pen is gorgeous. Great work!



I've seen several offers on IAP from blankmakers offering spalted red oak, one was from Arkansas.  I don't know if they cut on the 60* diagonal or not.  I cut no other way.


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Nov 3, 2015)

awesome work.


----------



## jsolie (Nov 5, 2015)

Very nice, and with a custom finial to boot!


----------

